# Seasonal Expansion (BBW, WG)



## Ssaylleb (Nov 26, 2015)

*Seasonal Expansion*

by Ssaylleb​

The Thanksgiving spread beckoned, the dining table stoutly bearing the massive load of food ready to be devoured. The hostess, Emily, smiled as she heard her son’s SUV pull up outside. At 245 lbs she knew she was beyond plump, but she carried the weight well with a round softness all over.

First in was her daughter-in-law Carla, who always watched her figure to the point of obsession. She liked to give the image of a very ascetic person, who ate very frugally and exercised like mad, priding herself on her svelte figure even at age forty. She didn’t stop there though; she made life a misery for anyone who allowed any extra pounds to accumulate on their body and had always been the thorn in Emily’s happy family.

Even at the office Carla was known to put down any woman who came back from a holiday with a softer belly than before, not hesitating to poke said soft belly or patting an overly padded derriere with a rude comment.

Carla’s husband Rick and their 18 year old daughter Alina followed. Rick was not huge but over the years most of his muscle had given way to flab and he now sported a nicely rounded gut at some 220 lbs. They both knew without saying that if Carla let up he’d have allowed himself to become much fatter. Alina was medically ranked as slightly overweight at 160 lbs on a 5’2 frame but she was very happy with her body and self-confident despite her mum’s interference. Rick and Alina put up with Carla’s snarky comments and enjoyed sneaking the occasional McDonald’s or ice cream together as an inside “fatties” secret.

Emily’s daughter Tara walked in last, a younger and slightly slimmer version of Emily, though still beautifully plump at some 210 lbs. Back when Rick and Carla married some twenty years earlier, both Tara and Emily had been much slimmer. In the intervening years they had been at the receiving end of Carla’s sharp tongue as their sedentary and indulgent lifestyles led the pounds to accumulate on their bodies. Carla was often downright rude with her comments, having in the past compared her daughter to a pig in a trough, her sister-in-law to a stuffed sausage or her mum-in-law to a beached whale.

Things seemed to have changed though over the past month or two. Carla maintained her figure through a violent exercise regime as in fact she ate slightly more than she let on. In fact she sometimes enjoyed sharing snacks with all the greedy pigs around her, her husband and daughter, colleagues, so that she could prove that all it took was a gym discipline to keep in shape.

Then last August she had hurt her ankle. Unable to work out for two weeks she noticed with dismay that she was predisposed to fat and accumulated an extra four pounds in those two weeks alone. She tried to eat less but found that lying about at home with nothing to do it was all too easy to scarf a bag of cookies while watching TV, or to order Chinese take out instead of making a salad. When she got back to work she found it harder to resume her old habits, and it was impossible to refuse donuts or pastries when they were brought in.

Once her ankle healed, she trotted off to her gym happy to finally attack the flab and reclaim her skinny look. Only as she arrived outside the gym she found it closed and cordoned off with police tape. A quick ask around and she learned that the entire building had been deemed structurally unsafe and no access was allowed.

Any other person might have found another gym, but this was the only one conveniently located between work and office. Carla was scared to run outside alone in the dark, so she found herself still eating more, but not burning anything off. As the end of November rolled around, the gym announced that it would be re-opening in January. By this point, Carla’s new lifestyle with more food and no exercise had lead to a gain of 16 pounds. Extremely self-conscious, she did all she could to hide it, wearing more forgiving clothes and sucking it in pretty much all day long. Although people around her noticed, no-one said anything, wondering whether the skinny bitch was finally getting fat. Still, for the time being they enjoyed a Carla who was less critical of others.

Once the Thanksgiving dinner started, no-one said anything but they all noticed Carla guzzling down apace with her chubbier table-mates. Tara and Emily exchanged glances, eyebrows were raised. Dishes were passed around the table and everyone helped themselves, succulent roasted turkey accompanied by pools of sauce, perfectly baked potatoes: crunchy outside but soft and moist inside.Everyone had a generous helping, then seconds. Then thirds.

Thanksgiving lunch ended and they all waddled off to laze on the sofa, Carla’s belly pushing out her skirt. After they all dozed for a while, Rick’s mum handed round plates of dessert, thick slices of pecan pie doused in vanilla ice-cream and full clotted cream. Carla devoured hers greedily but as she leaned forward to place the empty plate on the coffee table - POP - her skirt button flew off and bounced against the wall, leaving her soft white belly to roll out in all its flabby glory. Carla stopped completely still, her face plum red, unable to believe that she had let herself go so much. She had become the fat pig with the uncontrollable appetite! She waited for the humiliation she deserved from this bunch, her family, whom she had offended, insulted and hurt so often in the past for precisely the same reason. But no insults came.

“That was one good lunch, wasn’t it!” laughed Rick, lifting his sweater to show that his jeans button had been opened a long time ago to ease the pressure on his fat gut.

“That’s why I wear a stretchy dress” laughed Tara,patting her fat round belly.

“I really need to work out!” said Carla unhappily, embarrassed.

“Oh nonsense dear” Emily calmed her down. “December is no time to diet, just enjoy all the season has to offer.”

“Your gym opens again in January anyway right?” added Alina.

“Yeah… I guess..” muttered Carla, unsure. Letting herself make the most of the Christmas season appealed to her like crazy, but she was already gaining weight like a balloon and it would be alot harder to lose than to gain. Plus she was the skinny one, it was who she was.

Alina handed her another huge slice of apple pie, completely smothered in ice cream. “Here mum, enjoy.”


----------



## jadeprogeny (Nov 27, 2015)

Ssaylleb said:


> Emilys daughter Tara walked in last, a younger and slightly slimmer version of Carla, though still beautifully plump at some 210 lbs.



Finding this confusing... Carla is supposed to be constantly watching her figure, which is described as "svelte", yet Tara is here described to be "slightly slimmer" than Carla, and weighs 210 lbs.

I am guessing you meant slightly slimmer than Emily (245 lbs)?


----------



## donny78 (Nov 29, 2015)

Great story so far! Some sequels would be awesome! Carla seems to have potential for more.


----------



## Ssaylleb (Nov 29, 2015)

donny78 said:


> Great story so far! Some sequels would be awesome! Carla seems to have potential for more.



Thanks! well the gorging season officially runs till the New year, so...


----------



## Ssaylleb (Dec 20, 2015)

Carla looked at the pie proffered by her daughter while her mind worked overdrive, trying to balance her gluttonous hunger for the pie with her lifelong adherence to a frugal diet. Her warped logic resulted: “I suppose I could take the pie” she said, “I’ll show you all that with some willpower you can lose weight, fat does not have to become permanent.”

She took the slice of pie and then another two slices before they left for home a couple of hours later.

With this logic December passed by in a whirl of decadence and overindulgence. Unlike previous years, Carla attended every party, meal and Christmas do she was invited to, and attacked the food with gusto. Knowing that her weight gain was obvious, she made no attempt to hide it and instead explained her plan to her friends and colleagues: enjoy herself in December and get back in shape in the New Year to show all the fatties how it’s done.

Her colleagues cheered on this change of heart, tempting her with sweet delicacies. A donut here, a slice of cake there. Some days she found half a dozen krispy kremes on her desk and devoured them without asking. Her colleagues invited her out for lunch with them which she enjoyed instead of nibbling a salad at her desk. She discovered wonders she didn’t know existed so close to office… Greasy Joe’s made the most amazing humongous burgers, a Chinese buffet left her stuffed to the gills for only $10! Carla knew of course that they were enjoying seeing her gain weight, but she took it as a challenge: the fatter she got the more of a point she would prove when she worked it all off in January.

At home Rick and Alina also took every opportunity to test Carla’s new-found appetite. Rick would randomly bring home cakes or pies from the confectionary near his office, something which before had been very strictly limited to once a year - Alina’s birthday. Alina often did the cooking for the family dinner. Now she started to make bigger portions and trying different dishes which her mum had hitherto prohibited as too fattening but now couldn’t get enough of. Plain quinoa salads were replaced with thick, cheese-laden pasta dishes while steamed chicken gave way to battered and fried pork, served in a creamy sauce.

One evening in mid-December Rick arrived home with another cake, this time a blackcurrant cheesecake. He placed it in the fridge, noticing that his daughter had been out in full force again as the kitchen counter sagged under the weight of a massive dish of macaroni and another of pork chops, complete with side dishes of baked potatoes and mixed veg.

Carla got up from the sofa in front of the TV and entered the kitchen. Rick marvelled at the recent changes in his wife. Her first gain was already impressive for a proudly self-proclaimed skinny bitch, having added 16 pounds between August and November. But in the 2 weeks since Thanksgiving her eating spree had packed another 15 pounds of fat to her frame. In clothes made for a woman 30 pounds lighter, there was no hiding it. Her belly poked out a good couple of inches from under her crop top, showing that her jeans had long been unbuttoned. And no wonder as her ass was getting heftier too.

“Oh great you’re home! Would you call Alina down so we can eat? I’m starving!”
“Really?” laughed Rick, rubbing Carla’s tummy. “Have you been starving all day?”
“I haven’t had anything since lunch, I’m famished!” pouted Carla prettily.
“So you haven’t had any chocolate?” smiled Rick, picking out a foil wrapper from between her breasts, noticeably plumper than they were before.
“Oh chocolates don’t count, they’re too small!” complained his wife.
“That’s not what you’ve told me for many years.”
“But I’m not a hopeless fat tub like you, I’ll be dropping this fat soon enough!”
Rick raised his eyebrows quizzically. 
“Yes I will! Now get Alina!” Carla insisted.

Rick went up and knocked at Alina’s door. “I’m home sweet, dinner time!” then took off his tie and swapped his office shoes for something more comfy. Alina came out of her room and they walked downstairs together, their footsteps silenced by their bedroom slippers.

Alina turned with her finger to her lips, her eyes bursting with laughter. “Looks like mum couldn't wait for us to begin!” she whispered.
Rick looked over her shoulder into the kitchen. Carla was sitting on a stool at the counter, digging into the macaroni.
“Look at her muffin top!” gasped Alina, her body shaking with the effort of trying to keep silent.
Indeed Carla’s tight jeans, even unbuttoned, caused her flab to roll out on each side into a soft, perfect love handle. Unable to resist, Rick walked up quietly behind her and grabbed them firmly, feeling her squirm in her seat.
“Getting a head start, love?” he teased.

Rick and Alina had two good portions each, but Carla had three. Alina had a glass of wine, Rick had two and Carla had three. By the end she was red-faced and struggling to breathe, but kept on going till she cleared her plate, one hand forking the food into her mouth, the other rubbing her painfully swollen belly. Alina started to clear the plates, then when she was behind her mum she slid her hands down to Carla’s bloated gut and pressed it. “You’re getting awfully fat mum, you know” she said softly. “You’re eating like a greedy piggy with no self-control and it shows here” she said, pinching her mum’s belly softly, “here” patting Carla’s hips, “and here” slapping her bum lightly.

Carla shut her eyes in shame. How many times had she done and said the exact same thing to her daughter or her husband. Instinct took over. “You’re no skeleton either! You’ve gained too these past weeks, cooking like a restaurant chef, and you! “ she pointed at Rick. “You’ve taken your share of all those cakes and pies you’ve been bringing home!”

“Maybe we have gained a pound or two, but the difference is we don’t mind. Do you really think you can turn off this hunger and lose the weight whenever you like?”
“I can too! and I will!” countered Carla.
“No you won’t, you’re a glutton with no self-control now mum.”
“How dare you?!” puffed Carla.
“I’ll prove it to you too.” replied her daughter.
“Bring it on chubby chops!”

Alina brought out the cheesecake from the fridge and put it on the table. She cut out six normal sized slices and put two on each plate. She took a big bite from one slice and her parents followed suit. When her first slice was finished, Alina slid the plate over towards Carla.

“See I have self control. I took one slice and enjoyed it, now I’m done eating. But you are greedy and can’t bear to put the extra slices back, now that they are in front of you and calling your name.”
“Oh I can resist it alright!” smirked Carla. “But I’ll eat them to prove a point to you. Because I _can_ lose wieght and I _will_. Only the more I gain means the bigger my task and the more of a win over your lazy ass!”

Carla stared at her daughter defiantly, feeling her belly already painfully stuffed. Rick reached for his second slice.

“Oh no you don’t, you fat slob!” admonished Carla.
 Not taking her eyes off her daughter she ate her second slice, then pulled over Alina’s and Rick’s, and ate them too. A triumphant smile on both their faces, Alina headed up to her room while Carla snuggled up to her husband on the sofa.
“Don’t you think maybe you’re overdoing it a little?” asked Rick,
“You don’t get to ask that, tubby!” she replied, poking his ample belly. “How long have I been telling you not to overeat, and did you ever listen?”
“Fair enough” he replied, then massaged her belly softly until the pain in her belly subsided to a dull sense of satiation.

When the movie ended he helped her upstairs and they undressed. Rick was done first and sat on the edge of the bed. Carla, dopey with her food and wine induced stupor removed her clothes slowly and noticed Rick staring at her. As she stripped to her underwear she saw his boxers pitch up a tent. _Hello!_ This was new to her. Since their early days of marriage he had never just looked at her and got a hard on. Things happened with decreasing frequency, but usually under the sheets and in darkness.

Emboldened by the alcohol, which she had long ago forsaken as empty calories, she walked over to Rick and pushed her belly in his face. “You like this fat belly, don’t you?”
“ughhgh mmff” Rick mumbled through her flab, now he was red-faced.
“You porky little pervert, you’re enjoying seeing me gain a little weight.”
“nmmfff limff” mumbled Rick, still unable to speak with her belly pushed right into his face.
“What’s that?” she asked and pulled back a little.
“Not a little. Weight. You’re getting so beautifully plump my dear.” He grabbed her butt. “See these fat butt cheeks” he taunted, jiggling and lightly slapping her bum. “They used to be so firm and taut, now you’ve fattened them up to these gorgeous little puffs of fat.”
He pulled a little too hard and the tipsy Carla lost her balance and fell against him. Not expecting it, her weight took Rick by surprise and he fell back on the bed, Carla on top of him. She got onto her knees and straddled him, feeling his hardness rub against her pussy.
“Did you call me plump?” her eyes glinting. “Soft puffs of fat?”
“Oh yes babe, you’re getting fat” he answered, grabbing her stuffed belly.
Unable to wait any longer she pulled his boxers down and slid over him, gasping at the unexpected heat between them, digging her nails into his shoulders to ride him even harder.

They finally fell asleep hugging one another, something that had not happened in many years. 

The next day as Carla showered she ran her hands over her expanding body. So far she had only considered her belly growing but after Rick’s comments yesterday she felt her hips. They were definitely softer, no wonder they rolled up into a muffin top. Her hands slithered over her arse. It was indeed bigger, much softer too. When she sat on a chair to pull up her tights she saw that her thighs spread out more, two pink sausages they now met along the middle.

She looked at herself in the mirror and didn’t recognise the woman smiling back at her. She was caught by doubt for a moment. What was the athletic woman doing to herself? Where were her toned muscles, her abs clearly defined? Rick was right, the reflection showed a plump woman who clearly ate too much, a layer of flab covering her body from top to toe. Moving around, bending, twisting this way and that she saw a new body, different curves and folds forming. She remembered the look of desire in Rick’s eyes last night and found herself instantly wet, rubbing herself deeper until she came again and again.

That was a turning point. Until now Carla had simply been enjoying a hitherto forbidden pleasure, much like a child who was banned from his playstation overdosing on gaming once the punishment ended. Now however the urge to eat was more visceral. Eating became a source of sexual pleasure for her, for her husband and for superlative sex that they had never experienced before.

As they drove to Emily’s to spend a week for Christmas, Rick couldn’t keep his eyes off Carla, dozing off in the passenger seat. Her outfit of choice had become stretchy dresses as none of her jeans would close and she didn’t buy larger sizes as she still told herself she’d lose the weight come January. As a result her thighs spread out from her knees widening to her soft hips that by now filled much more of the car seat. Her belly that was so firm and toned just months ago bulged out over her lap in a soft ball of fat, completely covering the seat belt and jiggling with the car motion. Her breasts, previously so miniscule now filled out, juicy and inviting.

Rick marvelled at the recent turn of events. It had already been fun seeing Carla enjoy food for once in her life, but since their stuffed belly sexperience Carla had taken things up a few notches. She had started to eat even more, and would now rub her belly in front Rick, with comments like “Oh I’ve eaten so much today, my belly feels so fat. I really shouldn’t eat this cake you got me.” Or in an extremely tight fitting top she’d say “do you think this makes me look fat honey?” and then she’d rub the erection she knew would result from her actions.

Carla had found Rick’s reaction to her weight gain inexplicable. She couldn’t shake her long-held mass media formula that fat = ugly, failure, loser while skinny = hot, sexy, successful. At the same time, she found her new ability to turn on Rick with her body intoxicatingly empowering. A well timed belly rub could turn her formerly cold husband into a raging sex machine. At work she could see her colleagues pointing out her tight skirts, the strained buttons and bulges of fat, but rather than embarrass her it turned her on, as she knew how Rick would react when she told him about it. The result was conflicting feelings where she the more she pigged out, the sexier and hornier she felt, however every time she saw her inflating reflection the mirror called out to her old self, asking what she was doing, intentionally gaining weight like a greedy girl with no discipline.

Her thoughts were starting to scare her as much as they excited her. One day she was stuck in traffic, munching on a donut, imagining how Rick would react when she told him. Then her imagination ran away, and she pictured herself eating a huge mountain of cakes, sweets, chocolates, all manner of sugary delights, her belly getting bigger and bigger as she chomped. She imagined Rick looking on with a smile, even with his belly he was now much smaller than her as she expanded like a balloon.

She snapped out of it when the car behind her hooted impatiently, and she realised she was completely wet, having come repeatedly with her daydream. She drove on to work slowly, trying to make sense of the dream. Surely she couldn’t just keep getting fatter, at some point Rick would be turned off as she had for so long been turned off his fat body? 

Looking down at her fat gut nestled on her lap the thought flashed across her mind that she’d miss it when she lost weight. Even as she thought of getting back into a gym routine, Carla groaned. It was going to be awful losing all this weight. Fine, she decided, I’ll slow down on the pigging out and start steeling myself for the training I’ll start in the new year.


----------



## tinkerbell_22 (Dec 20, 2015)

I love this story! Thanks!


----------



## billedmeup (Dec 29, 2015)

Great. My kind of story. I just loved it. Hope to hear what happens to Carla in January.


----------



## Ssaylleb (Dec 30, 2015)

Carla entered Emily’s house behind Rick and took off her coat while he greeted his family. By the time he moved out of the way Emily and Tara could see exactly how plump Carla looked. She saw their jaws drop as they took in her rounded form. The looks embarrassed her, which turned her on. “I took your advice” Carla said brightly, slapping her gut. “Filling up in December as it’s no time to diet! I’ll do that in January.”
“Oh, wow, you look great!” said Tara, hugging her sister-in-law. Their bellies smushed up together, Carla noticed that Tara’s hands slid from her shoulders down to her sides, pressing lightly, feeling how fat she had grown.

As they got comfortable, Carla noticed Tara kept sneaking glances at her and finally she pulled Tara away to another room.
“Come on, look all you want” invited Carla.
“What do you mean?”
“You keep staring at me, so come on, look away. I’ve been enjoying my food alot and I’ve never been fat before, so look away.”
“I… it’s just… umm… you’ve really packed it on!” admitted Tara.
“You’re one to talk!” replied Carla. “You’ve been packing it on for years, you’re fatter than me and always will be!”
“I know I’m fat but I never gained so much so quickly!” blurted Tara. “How much is it that you’ve gained anyway?”
Carla blushed at that. She hadn’t stepped on a scale since soon after quitting the gym.
“You don’t know?” squealed Tara. “We have to check now, come on!”

The two plumpers went upstairs and dug out a scale. “Let’s see if this works” said Tara. “I’m around 210” stepping on the scale the needle ran up to 225 then down to 216.
“It reads a bit high then” commented Carla.
“No it’s fine. I was 210 in September and I guess I’ve snacked a bit too much since then” admitted Tara. Carla couldn’t help herself “You sure have porker!” and patted Tara’s belly.
“Your turn” smiled Tara. “Now, how much do you think you weigh?

This was Carla’s problem. Since she had never varied more than a pound or two in her adult life she had no idea how to estimate weight fluctuations.

“Well I was always 115 pounds and I guess I’ve gained like… 10 pounds? maybe 12?”
Tara laughed then as she saw Carla was not joking she stared at her sister-in-law as though she had sprouted two heads. “You’re not serious?”
“What? More than that?” asked Carla in disbelief.
“Umm… honey I’m not sure we should do this.” said Tara worriedly.
“What do you mean?”
“Oh I reckon you were already up 15 lbs at Thanksgiving, so now…” tailed off Tara, hefting Carla’s gut in her hands.
“Oh wow. That’s more than I thought. Oh well, let’s see. Anyway the more I gained the more I prove to you fatties how to lose it! I’ll be back to 115 by February!” and she stepped on. To her horror the needle shot up and rested at 156 lbs.

“Let’s see” Tara couldn’t keep the smirk out her voice. “156 less 115, that’s… 41 pounds. And don’t forget that some muscle has turned to flab so actually you’ve gained even more fat than you think. Will you drop that by February?” Tara looked at her sister-in-law to see her reaction. Without a word, a very red-faced Carla pushed past Tara and ran to the bedroom she’d share with Rick.

Returning to the kitchen, Tara found Emily and Alina chatting over a plate of cookies. “Oh my God, Alina, what has your mum been eating?!”
“Everything!” laughed Alina.
“Can you believe she hasn’t weighed herself since gaining, she thought she was up like 10 pounds!” laughed Tara, and the other women joined in.
“Yeah, that’s 10 pounds this week!” chuckled Alina.

“But is she OK?” asked Emily, always a worrying mum.
“Yeah she seems OK. Just hungry!” laughed Alina again. “So how much does she weigh anyway?”
“156” said Tara. “Up from 115!”
“Oh wow she’s in my territory now! I’m 160. Well I guess a little more now but thereabouts.” said Alina, her mind whirring.

Meanwhile Rick was headed to the bedroom to change his sweater for something lighter. Opening the bedroom door he stared then stepped inside quickly and shut the door before locking it. Carla looked at him from the bed where she was lying on her side, her dress pulled up above her waist. Her round belly rested on the bed, being caressed by her left hand, with her right hand deep inside her, thrusting and pumping.

“Wow, look who’s horny!” smiled Rick, already undoing his belt. “Why couldn’t you wait for me?” he asked.
“How much do you think I’ve gained?” gasped Carla, pulling her fingers out so that he could enter her.
“I dunno, alot?” laughed Rick as he spooned her from behind.
“Forty-one pounds!” said Carla, gasping again as he pushed inside her.
She slapped her fat gut, ran her hands over her creamy hips. “I’m getting real fat aren’t I?” she asked, turning her head to look at him.
“You know you are, eating like a greedy little piggy!” he replied, massaging her lower belly.
“Ohmygod don’t stop don’t stop!” she shouted.
Rick clamped his hand over his wife’s mouth as he fucked her brains out.


Christmas at Emily was usually a two-sided affair. On the one hand everyone except Carla were on a mission to eat all they could, enjoy every flavour and leave uneaten not a single holiday flavour. All alone on the other hand was Carla, making a point of eating moderately and avoiding sweets, all the while commenting on and criticising her over-eating family. She would head out for a run while they snacked on the sofa, pat their stuffed bellies and tap her toned abs for comparison.

This year was a revelation as Carla turned tables completely and was easily the one packing away the most at each and every meal…. of which there were plenty. Emily took great pride in her kitchen and this was definitely her favourite time of year, having her family close by and relaxing. While Rick and Alina normally had to put up with Carla’s nasty comments and sneak around to have more goodies, this year there were no such brakes on the festivities and they all indulged to their hearts’ content. Carla enjoyed seeing Alina filling her dresses a bit tighter, and Rick’s gut packing out his shirts a lot tighter. She knew that their fat was there to stay whereas she would lose it.

However, although she hated to admit it, she was beginning to find Rick’s fat gut a turn on. Seeing him eat until he was full, and then pushing himself further, his belly ballooning in his lap, pushing shirt buttons apart made her go weak at the knees and moist in her pants. She didn’t tell him that of course, she couldn’t give him her blessing to eat without restraint or there was no saying how fat he could get. Still, she considered, it would make January easier when even if she couldn’t eat so much herself, she could enjoy stuffing her man, and then enjoy the sex with her sexy fatty. 

Their days took a routine of a large fry-up breakfast, followed by a session of watching Christmas movies on the sofa, nibbling cookies, mince pies and chocolates. A huge lunch after which they all went to bed to doze off, although most days Carla seduced Rick with her bloated belly. They woke for tea-time with more mince pies, cakes and pies then a massive dinner.

While they all over-ate at every meal, Tara and Emily soon realised what Rick and Alina already knew, that Carla would keep eating as long as her plate was re-filled. One evening the main course was a heavenly chicken pie, thick, creamy and filling. Never one to do things by half, Emily made two pies, each a good eighteen inches in diameter. The first went down shared equally between them, but then of the second pie Rick, Tara and Emily shared about &#8531; while Alina had none. Tara cut another slice for Carla and then another until the former gym rat had finished the entire pie, a solid &#8532; by herself, apart from almost quarter of the first one.

That did not stop her from taking a double portion of the chocolate mousse that followed for dessert. They all got up to move to the living room while Carla licked her plate clean. After everyone else left, Tara went behind Carla’s chair and grabbed her sister-in-law’s belly in her hands. She whispered in her ear “Oh feel how swollen this is. You’re sure feeding yourself well this year!”
“You’re one to talk” said Carla, breathless from the thrill of having her belly fondled. “You’re much fatter than me!”
“Yes but you’re getting so fat honey, you know you took almost a whole pie by yourself! None of us fatties ever did that.” With that Tara lifted Carla’s belly before letting it drop back onto her lap.
“Here piggy, have some more mousse” serving her another plateful “you know you can’t resist.”
Carla lapped it all up.

Christmas day was a feast to be remembered. Breakfast was lighter than usual, but the usual snacks were consumed. The ladies ditched their loose stretchy dresses and sweatpants for elegant dresses, all of them a tighter fit than when they were purchased earlier in December. At noon Emily provided appetisers of nuts, hams and stuffed eggs to whet their appetite, then lunch started at 1pm with a thick cream of tomato soup. They all had two servings while Carla had four. Up next was lasagne, the meat sauce rich and fatty, the white sauce thick with cream and butter. Each had a large portion, Carla had two.

Once the turkey and sides come out, everyone lost themselves in the food, taking more helpings of everything. Rick and Alina, free of Carla’s snarky comments had the best Christmas ever, gorging until they were stuffed and then guzzling some more. Carla felt her belly push out against her dress as she ate, could feel the fabric stretching as it fought to contain her swelling body. Still she ate more and more, her belly a bottomless pit of gluttony.

Tara’s dress was the first to go, a seam giving way over her rounded belly. They all had a good laugh, then Rick showed how his trousers button had long been undone to calls of “Cheater” and “unfair advantage!” By now they were all struggling to eat any more, their brows glistening with the food sweats and their jaws tired from munching.

As Carla ate another roast potato, part of it fell off the fork and to her side onto Alina’s lap. Carla turned to clean it up and the stress was just too much for her dress. The zipper that ran down the side burst open at the fattest part of her belly, and quickly ripped open top and bottom. Being sleeveless and strapless it fell off her, leaving her sitting there with her plump body on show for all to see, her bloated gut sitting heavily on her lap, her panties completely hidden by her fat round belly and juicy love handles.

After a second of silence, Carla burst out laughing and they all joined in. Alina loaded yet more turkey onto Carla’s plate before adding some cranberry sauce. She patted her mum’s fat belly which caused Carla to burp, setting off another round of laughter. Emily brought out desserts in the form of apple pie served with ice-cream and fresh whipped cream and a layered sponge and chocolate cream cake. Once those were history with Carla taking half of each cake Emily rolled out a cheese board. 

When they finally finished eating at 5pm they all applauded when Carla stood up with Rick’s help. Her body was clearly plump all over, her toned body now history, but her belly commanded most attention. Sticking out under her bra like a beach ball, it hung out over her panties, completely spherical. As Rick helped her walk away to bed, the other women quietly noted with glee the way Carla’s bum and thighs rippled as she walked, the sign not of a stuffing session but of accumulated fat.

Once in their bedroom, Carla sat heavily on the bed, sated with food, dopy with the wine. She noticed that the thighs in front of her were forced apart by the sheer mass, the size and weight of the fat belly that billowed out. It took a second for her to realise that this was her own body. 
“Oh God Rick, what have I done, I think I ate more just now than in the rest of my life!”
“Don’t you worry” he comforted her as he knelt down in front of her. “That’s why we’ve been using this all December” as he rubbed coconut butter over her belly.
“But I feel like a I weigh a ton! I really couldn’t make it up the stairs alone without you helping me!”
“It’s fine gorgeous” he laughed, “you’ve found your appetite and you’re enjoying delicious food.”
“Well enjoy it now, because I’ll be skinny again by February.”
“Sure” he replied, pushing her backwards onto to bed. “Then for now shut up and let me ravish my beautiful, overfed goddess.”

On boxing day they woke up to a snow-covered world outside so after the necessary huge breakfast they all put on their coats and went out for a short walk. When they passed by a kids’ play area, Alina called out “Mum, let’s go on the see-saw.”

Previously Carla used to make a big deal about being so much lighter than her daughter, so she blushed as she realised that she had now almost caught up with Alina. The two women swung a foot over the see-saw and sat down at the same time. Much to Carla’s shock, her end sank down to the ground while Alina rose up at the other end.

Laughing and cheering, Alina crowed “Wow Mum, how much have you gained?! I’m just under 170 pounds!”

To make it worse, Alina then slid herself off backwards and jumped to the the ground, leaving her mum sitting in the snow. Carla was shocked to discover she couldn’t stand up from her squatting position. Much to her embarrassment she had to roll over on to her knees, getting even more wet in the process as she huffed and puffed to stand on all fours.

Out of the corner of her eye she noticed a family with a young fit mum looking at her, the mum unable to suppress a smug smile at the greedy woman who had let herself go so much that she couldn’t even get up from the ground.

Carla felt her ears burning with shame, how had she ended up the fatty being laughed at? As she felt the weight of her belly sagging down under her, for the first time it hit home just how fat and out of shape she had grown.

OK, she thought as Rick helped her to her feet. That’s it, from now on I eat less and plan my workout to start as soon as we get back home!


----------



## Ssaylleb (Dec 30, 2015)

billedmeup said:


> Great. My kind of story. I just loved it. Hope to hear what happens to Carla in January.



Thanks. Me too


----------



## billedmeup (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice addition. What will happen in January??


----------



## strataadvance (Jan 1, 2016)

This is fabulous and I feel like it is about to get very sexy and Intense!


----------



## jassmith (May 29, 2017)

This needs to continue!!!


----------



## jassmith (Dec 2, 2017)

Update!!!!??


----------



## John Smith (Dec 7, 2017)

Compelling.


----------

